# Welches Java habt Ihr installiert?

## klemi

Hallo,

ich habe von Blackdown das JRE-Paket installiert. Wurde mir bei einer Insallation fast aufgezwungen. -ok.

Jetzt meckert Firefox, das er bei einigen web-Seiten SUN -JAVA installiert haben möchte - als Plug-In.

Soll/kann man neben Blackdown-Java auch noch SUN-Java-jre parallel nebeneinander installieren?

Was empfiehlt Ihr?

Freu mich über Rückmeldungen!

Gruß

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Hi

das Problem mit FireFox hab ich auch, der will Java v.1.5. Die ist allerdings noch masked (gibt Probleme mit Sandbox). Ansonsten sollte es relativ egal sein ob Du das Paket von Blackdown, Sun oder Jemand anderem nimmst.

Mit 

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

 kannst Du nachschauen, welche verschiedenen Java Pakete Du installiert hast und dann auch evtl. zwischen den einzelnen hin- und her switchen.

Ach ja, zur eigentlichen Frage: Ich benutz auch das von Blackdown (Sobald die Version 1.5 von Sun stable wird, nehm ich dann wahrscheinlich die)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## 76062563

Auch ich habe dieses Problem...

Installiert ist blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01 und er will manchal die 1.5 haben

----------

## Ragin

Nehmt das von SUN.

Ist zwar blöd mit dem händischen runterladen, aber insgesamt ist das wenigstens der Standard und damit werden auch die meisten Java-Programme kompiliert/erstellt.

Anfangs habe ich auch Blackdown genommen, aber nachdem dann die meisten Programme wirklich black und down blieben bin ich auf SUN umgestiegen und hatte nie mehr Probleme.

----------

## gentop

Ich entwickle grundsätzlich mit den SUN Paketen und hatte auch nich irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten damit  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Mindphaser

Wenn du Java nur für dein Firefox brauchst, reicht ein JRE.

Damit dein Firefox nimmer meckert, musst du das Java mit den USE-Flag "mozilla" emergen, damit der ein Mozilla PlugIn mit installiert, welches natürlich auch mit Firefox funzt.

----------

## MatzeOne

benutze im moment noch(!) blackdown...

andere frage...

tomcat oder sun's application server?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich nutzte zur Entwicklung nur Blackdown bzw. Tomcat. Die nicht freien JRE's habe ich allerdings zum Testen ebenfalls installiert. 

Firefox selbst läuft mit der Runtime-Engine von Sun. *leider*

Ich halte allerdings nichts davon auf einer nicht freien Engine zu Entwickeln, zumindest dann nicht wenn es nicht gefordert wird.  :Wink: 

Mfg 

Hilefoks

----------

## fennex

Eine alternative Installation von Java1.5 habe ich hier beschrieben, auch wie man dann das automatisch mitinstallierte Plugin einbindet. Das manuelle Vorgehen hat den Vorteil, dass man sich den Ort der Installation selbst aussuchen kann und ein (für Java sowieso unnötiges) emergen entfällt.

Thread

Fennex

----------

## klemi

Danke3 nochmals für die vielen Infos an alle.

Viele Grüße

----------

## bll0

Benutze und entwickel mit dem 1.5er unstabilen von Sun. Es bringt fuer Entwickler nette Spielereien wie foreach mit und das finde ich toll.

Doch fuer deinen Fuchs reicht wohl ein kleineres, stabileres 1.4er JRE. Und wie schonmal jemand sagte, kannst du ganz ganz leicht zwischen den einzelnen Javas umschalten, auch wenn dies selten noetig ist.

Gruss,

der Christian

----------

